# SVO Direct Sales Office



## myip (Oct 5, 2006)

Looking at the new website, it looks like they have direct sale office now (like before).

SVO Direct Sales
800.601.8699

Hours of Operation:
9 a.m. – 9 p.m. ETMonday - Friday

I wondering if the incentive was better like before instead of going to the resort directly.


----------



## fmr MVCI (Oct 5, 2006)

unfortunately, the geniuses at SVO have figured out how to completely screw up the launch of the direct sales office.

If you are looking at purchasing SVO and want to go direct, they are a great group of people.  They work hard and actually care about the clients.


----------



## Pedro (Oct 5, 2006)

fmr MVCI said:
			
		

> unfortunately, the geniuses at SVO have figured out how to completely screw up the launch of the direct sales office.


 
I didn't quite understand this statement.  Would you mind telling us what is it that they did wrong?


----------



## myip (Oct 6, 2006)

Pedro said:
			
		

> I didn't quite understand this statement.  Would you mind telling us what is it that they did wrong?



I can tell you that I AM NOT impress with starwood customer services.  I can't believe that I am frustrated with it.  Unlike Hilton or Marriott or DVC, the services at Starwood is subpar.

1.  I am trying to buy directly from the resort.  The salesperson don't call back.  Took my 10% deposit and 2 weeks later still no contract in the mail.  Left message with salesrep since Monday and no call back.   

2.  Try the Direct Sales lines - perhaps get better service -> noone pick up the line - you just leave message.  The message on the answering machine is someone will get back to you in 12 to 24 hours.

3.  No annoucement of Direct Sales - just find it in the website.

4.  Sales rep are all over the map regarding requalify resales.


----------



## duke (Oct 6, 2006)

myip said:
			
		

> 1.  I am trying to buy directly from the resort.  The salesperson don't call back.  Took my 10% deposit and 2 weeks later still no contract in the mail.  Left message with salesrep since Monday and no call back.



Call the resort and ask for the Sales Manager.  
Complain and this should be fixed immediately.


----------



## stevens397 (Oct 6, 2006)

I for one felt very bad when they closed the Direct Sales office.  I got more than twice as many Starpoints as were offered on-site.  Back then, we were led to believe that the local reps were outraged about competing with the Direct Sales office.  Hard to believe it's back - and even harder to believe it will be as good as it was.

I also agree that the biggest problem is NEVER getting an answer.  That's a no-no for any business.


----------



## Denise L (Oct 6, 2006)

I also thought that the original SVO Direct Sales office was great. Nice sales executives, nice incentives, etc.

It will be interesting to see how this revival of Direct Sales will work. I think it is a good idea, because it's a waste of time for a potential buyer to have to call a resort directly to try and buy. It makes sense to have a central place to call, like if I wanted Westin Princeville or the Cancun property, I could, in theory, just call the number and get the information that way. I don't necessarily have to sit through a presentation or wait for a call back from the resort.

When we bought WKORV, I called various SVO offices for at least two weeks before I could find someone to answer my questions and sell me an interval. And initially, my calls to Direct Sales were unreturned, so I bought from the resort directly, but they weren't used to anyone doing that so it took awhile. By the time I was in touch with Direct Sales, I already felt committed to the onsite sales staff so we bought from them. But we would have received more incentives buying Direct.

Hmm...now I am curious and maybe I should call them to see what's up... !


----------



## mariawolf (Oct 6, 2006)

I have bought two units direct through a salesperson here in the States and it was great--no hassle--returned calls etc--can give you his name--I know he does St John, Harborside and now Cancun.


----------



## WhereNext? (Oct 7, 2006)

I have been working with someone at SVO Direct for several weeks.  It has been great. No pressure, no hassels, he just gave me the facts and went over my options.

I don't believe they give any more incentives than the sites, because I have toured. However, they do handle all of the properties and do not hard sell any specific site. They gave me more info on how the options/points actually work. He actually asked me how I wanted to use it versus telling is just its the best.

The purchase process has been quick and easy.  I was recommended to this sales rep at SVO Direct by friends who purchased from him several months ago.   They have had a great experience working with him and so have I. The best part is he actually picks up the phone or calls back.  He even gave his cell number to me.

If anyone wants his info I can give it to you.


----------



## influential (Oct 19, 2006)

I also bought directly from SVO sales, about 4-5 years ago. Always received excellent service etc. vs. attempting to buy directly at the resort (Harborside).


----------



## GolfFisherpal (Oct 20, 2006)

*SVO incentives*

If I buy directly from SVO what kind of incentives should I expect??


----------



## GolfFisherpal (Oct 20, 2006)

WhereNext? said:
			
		

> I have been working with someone at SVO Direct for several weeks.  It has been great. No pressure, no hassels, he just gave me the facts and went over my options.
> 
> I don't believe they give any more incentives than the sites, because I have toured. However, they do handle all of the properties and do not hard sell any specific site. They gave me more info on how the options/points actually work. He actually asked me how I wanted to use it versus telling is just its the best.
> 
> ...





If I buy directly from SVO what kind of incentives should I expect or ask for??


----------



## djp (Oct 21, 2006)

this will vary greatly depending on what you buy, It could be as few as 40,000 starpoints-which is enough for five nights in most sheraton and westin hotels (more nights in a four points, or lower end sheraton or westin, less nights in a nicer westin or a st. regis) or as many as 200,000 starpoints which could almost pay for 6 round trip airfares anywhre in the Continental US and 15 nights in most westins or sheratons.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 21, 2006)

GolfFisherpal said:
			
		

> If I buy directly from SVO what kind of incentives should I expect or ask for??



Before you buy from the developer, you should read the posts here about buying resale - you can save 25% or more and still be able to exchange within the Starwood system.  Example, we paid $44K for our 2 bdm. ocean view Maui unit and got 100K Starpoints as the incentive - now you can buy the same unit resale for $35K or less.  The incentives you get from the developer are not worth the $9K difference.  100K Starpoints will get you 10 nights in a hotel room - not worth $9K.


----------



## influential (Oct 21, 2006)

The incentives received buying directly from HQ will typically be in line vs. buying from the resort itself, but the customer service/product knowledge is (was) much superior.


----------

